# LF: Vertex Illumina legs



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey all,
I have an Illumina light that needs the aluminum legs. Can't seem to find any place that carries them, so wondering if someone happens to have a pair of legs (any condition) that they can sell.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Pretty sure I have a set,


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah! When you are 100% sure, let me know.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah,
9.5/10 condition.
$50


----------

